# Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...



## Jervis87 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vor so zwischen 10 und 11Uhr an den Vereinsweiher raus zu fahren. Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Ich würde ganz gerne hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, Rotaugen und Brassen gehen.

Was würdet ihr mir da für ein Futter empfehlen ? Kann man schon helles nehmen ? und sollte es süß o.ä. sein ?

Meine zweite Frage wäre ob es mehr sinn machen würde über den mittag auf Rotaugen zu gehen und gegen nachmittags auf Karpfen ? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen ?

Und welche Hakengröße macht es sinn zu verwenden ?


Habe meine Prüfung erst letzten Winter bestanden deshalb entschuldige ich mich für diese newbie Fragen ^^


Viele Grüße

Jervis87


----------



## Brassenfan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

ich fische schon helles futter ! welches gibt es den bei dir in der nähe das kann ich dir vilt helfen 

bei den warmen temp. gehe ich lieber morgens bzw. vormittags 

hakengröße is bei mir zur zeit zwischen 14 und 18


----------



## Jervis87 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Also ich werde morgen mal in den Fachhandel fahren, da ich sowieso noch einiges Zubehör brauche.

Habe mir von einem Kumpel sagen lassen das helles süßes Futter gut fängig wäre.

Kann ich das für Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen verwenden ? Oder sollte das Futter auf die jeweiligen Fischarten angepasst sein ? zb mit Lockmitteln etc.

Hatte jetzt die letzten zwei male Hakengröße 8-10 drauf aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich werde es dann mal mit 14-16 probieren.


----------



## Brassenfan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

zur zeit das turbo brassen das ist gelb und geht ganz gut ! mische auch noch zerschnittende würmr und castern unzter ging eigentlich ganz gut ! am 16 haken zwei maden und eine caster


----------



## Checco (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Wenn du auf Brassen angelst nimm süßes Futter, daß sind Süßmäuler und Karpfen fütter mal mit Mais an und warte.
Wie bekommst du das Futter zum Platz? Mit Futterkorb, per Hand oder Flitsche.
Hatte letztens mit Futterkorb und süßem Zeug geangelt, Maden rein, zerteilte Würmer und bei den Temperaturen kannste ruhig gut anfüttern.
Gab nen dicken Bresen^^


----------



## Jervis87 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

ich fütter mit der Hand an.
Hatte auch mit Mais angefüttert auf Karpfen und auch Mais am Haken allerdings bisher ohne erfolg 

Mit den Tipps von euch werde ich es noch einmal versuchen vielleicht klappt es endlich


----------



## Checco (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Der Karpfen ist in der Regel auch nicht der Fisch der am einfachsten zu fangen ist.
Mach dir nix draus bei mir beisst im Moment auch nix und um dich zu beruhigen war die letzten 2 Mal raus mit meinem Kumpel der seit 25 Jahren angelt und sind beide als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.
So ist angeln#h


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

ja versuch eher ein paar schöne brassen zu fangen ! mit welcher methode willst du den angeln ?


----------



## Jervis87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

So bin schon wieder zurück allerdings wieder ohne Erfolg 
Ich habe mir von dem Verkäufer im Angelladen sagen lassen das man die Klemmbleie ein paar Zentimeter über dem Haken befestigen soll, damit man besser sieht wenn die Pose sich anhebt, das habe ich auch getan aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das sich das ganze ständig beim rein werfen verheddert.
Habt ihr die selben erfahrungen gemacht das man das Blei am Vorfach kurz überm Haken befestigt ? Ich kannte das so das man die Klemmbleie noch vor dem Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur klemmte.


Ich habe heute mit einer Rute auf Grund geangelt mit Mais, und mit der anderen ganz normal mit einer lauf Pose mit Maden auf nem 18er Haken beide.

Hatte auch ein paar leichte Zopper aber das wars auch schon 

Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe ??

War jetzt von ca. 11 - 15 Uhr draußen am Weiher aber morgen will ich nochmal raus fahren und auch länger dort bleiben


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

das blei was du meinst ist ein beissblei das zeigt die die bisse deutlicher an ist aber nur ein schrot so eine handbreit über dem haken !


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*



Jervis87 schrieb:


> So bin schon wieder zurück allerdings wieder ohne Erfolg
> Ich habe mir von dem Verkäufer im Angelladen sagen lassen das man die Klemmbleie ein paar Zentimeter über dem Haken befestigen soll, damit man besser sieht wenn die Pose sich anhebt, das habe ich auch getan aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das sich das ganze ständig beim rein werfen verheddert.
> Habt ihr die selben erfahrungen gemacht das man das Blei am Vorfach kurz überm Haken befestigt ? Ich kannte das so das man die Klemmbleie noch vor dem Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur klemmte.
> 
> ...



Also ich mache auch immer ein kleines Schrotblei vor dem Haken.
Das du nichts gefangen hast könnte daran liegen das du zur falschen Zeit angeln warst, ich würde sagen früh morgens hättest du bessere Aussichten.:vik:


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

morgens oder gegen abend da sind die fische aktiver


----------



## Jervis87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Ok ich werde dann mal morgen nachmittag bis abend rausfahren 

Denn früh morgens schätze ich mal bei sonnenaufgang oder ?


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

joar bei sonnenaufgang los


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Oder eventuell noch früher


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

kann man auch machen ??


----------



## Jervis87 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Sooo gestern war ich wieder draußen am Weiher und wieder ohne Erfolg.
Allerdings hatte ich einen heftigen Biss dabei den ich aber leider nicht landen konnte 

Langsam wird es echt frustrierend. Ich habe von ein paar anderen Anglern gehört das sie über den ganzen Tag auch nur 3 Rotaugen gefangen haben.

Wenn man ins Wasser rein schaut sieht man haufenweise junger Fischschwärme aber auch sehr große und Kapitale Rotaugen, Brassen usw

Hab dann einfach mal ne made an den Haken gemacht und es den Barschen und Rotaugen einfach mal direkt vors maul gehalten, aber alle schwimmen elegant um den Köder rum nur die Sonnenbarsche sind drauf gesprungen...

Woran kann das liegen das trotz so vieler Fische einfach nichts beisst ??


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

mensch, die sind grade beim laichen, da ist nichts mit angeln.


----------



## Jervis87 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Und ab wann könnte man sich dann wieder dran machen ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Hängt davon ab wann das ganze angefangen hat, bei stabilen Wetterbedingungen sind die meist in 2-3 Wochen durch, Karpfen aber erst ab ~20° Wassertemperatur. Brassen & Co. brauchen da schon wesentlich weniger (~15°C).


----------



## Maui (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

War in den letzten Tagen oft am Wasser. 2 Brassen (31 u. 36 cm) und eine Rotfeder in so 4 o. 5 Tagen. Ich war immer von ca 7:00/7:30 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr am Wasser. Habe viele Bisse zusätzlich gehabt, aber aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung die meisten Brassen vor meine Augen verloren. Ich habe allerdings festgestellt dass ich alle Bisse und gelandeten Fische zwischen 8:00 u. 11:30 Uhr bekommen habe. Danach hat es nicht mal mehr geruckelt und ich bin Heim. Gestern war ich bis 13.30 Uhr, aber das gleiche, alle Bisse zwischen 8:30 u. 11:00 Uhr danach tote Hose.

MfG Micha!|wavey:

PS: Grundmontage mit Futterkorb, Futtermischung aus Paniermehrl, Griess, Mais, süsse Nudeln und Vanillearoma, angeködert mit Maden/Würmer/Nudeln o. Mais bzw. Mix aus allen. Die meisten Bisse Gestern auf Wurm und Nudel anonsten liefen Maden am Besten.


----------



## Jervis87 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ein Paar Fragen zu Weissfischangeln...*

Danke für die Infos ich werde es die nächsten tage nochmal versuchen gehen vielleicht klappt es ja dann


----------

